

'Why we skip Photoshop' – by 37signals - rajhimself
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/1061-why-we-skip-photoshop

======
robodale
I go from VERY rough paper UI, to Balsamiq mockup, then export using Napkee to
Bootstrap-based UI. The result always needs a little touch-up and you need to
know some do's and don'ts...but it has worked well for me.

The key is the clickable demo - people love to touch and interact with
something.

~~~
rajhimself
Hear hear, robodale :)

